# Super Summer Sale!! Only for July



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Well if you are a past customer you have probably already received an email detailing this sale. If not then you are in luck because For the rest of July we are going to over 40% off any igf product as well as Injectable L-Carnosine and B-12. That is as cheap as $108 a vial on the IGF.

Just wanted to give everyone here the heads up.

www.muscle-research.com

Use coupon code "summersale" to receive discount.

-MR


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Nice one mate!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

ooooo quality! gonna check this out


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

just saved my self $216 on 3 vials of IGF :tongue10:

Ben


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh yah, I was debating buying some more of this.

Cant beat this price.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh yah, bought 4 bottles

I like this stuff.


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 11, 2006)

just order 3 vial of igf and never used it before so can anyone tell me do i keep it in the fridge and how much per day or every 2 days do i take and i believ i can take it for 50 days max and do i injet in the same place as my hgh in the stomach in the fatty areas cheers for a help lads.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

inject into muscles

keep in a fridge i keep mine at room temp and its ok tho...

mix it with acedic acid

start with 40mcg ED

run for 50 days max


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

IM is how I shoot it and I take 50mcg a day, one shot.

I keep mine in the fridge and use a slin needle to IM.

There is a readme here in the MR forum.


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks lads i will read the rest on here cheers


----------

